# Can't Disable Caps Lock?



## jrote1

I can't disable caps lock with caps lock, shift or ctrl. I can only disable it with on screen keyboard. But when caps locks is off i can turn it on with the caps lock key. I am using xp.

Thanks In Advance


----------



## 1337dingo

the keyboard key might be getting stuck.. can you remove the key and see under it?


----------



## OverClocker

See if this works:

Start-->Control Panel-->Clock, Language and Region,-->Change keyboards or other input methods

Once the window comes up, 

Change Keyboards -->Advance key settings-->Now select "press the CAPS lock key" option

Hit apply and OK.


----------



## jrote1

*Thanks*

I'll have a look as soon as I can and keep you updated.

The keyboard is not getting stuck.


----------



## jrote1

*still broken*

the thing in control pannel did not fix the problem anymore ideas


----------



## OverClocker

I suggest to reinstall the keyboard driver if it is a laptop. If it still fails, you can check the possibility of a virus that blocks proper keyboard usage. Run a virus check.


----------



## Garfild711

I also had a problem, just do not remember exactly which keys! I tried to fix the problem myself, on my computer! Thought that the case in one program, but it turned out that my keyboard is broken, what is broken inside.


----------



## 1337dingo

actuly yea have you tryed a diff keyboard?


----------



## WhiteTree

Yeah, the keyboard could be on its way out. I second the suggestion of trying another keyboard.


----------

